# Shark ID



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this a sandbar or a bull? My money is on sandbar but I am not big on sharks of any kind so I am not sure.
http://vimeo.com/75542551


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think you are right! Look in the photos section in the Stud surf sharks folder. There is quite a few big sandbars. they have almost the same pectoral to dorsal alignment but the sandbar is a little taller from belly to tip of dorsal and the sandbar has a longer flatter nose compared to the bulls relatively blunt wide nose. UGLY


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sandbar +1


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Agree. Looks like a sandbar. Bulls are a little more stout at the nose


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Curious little dude!!!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, sandbar. Yes they are curious and have had follow me all the way to the surface.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Got close enough that I poked him with my spear gun. That only backed him up 20-30ft and not for long.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice Shot. Def a sandbar. Same as in my Avatar


----------

